# RIP Martha



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

Had to have our retired racing greyhound put to sleep yesterday.She was such a gentle soul,loved our cats rabbits us unconditionally.Would never hurt a fly and used to rescue mice of the cats! Was a terrible thief and soon worked out how to open cupboards where cakes were hidden! was just old age.Rest in peace old girl,hope you have fun playing with your friend jessie who left us last year xxxxxxxxxxxxxeace:


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww RIP honey! I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you,has only just hit me tonight.Think i was just on auto pilot yesterday.It just hit home when id left a packet of biscuits out and they were still there when i come back down stairs.


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear. hope you are okay


----------

